

Bye-Bye, Wall Street: New Flavor Of Big Data May Be More Lucrative For Quants - 8bitliving
http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidleinweber/2012/06/28/bye-bye-wall-street-new-flavor-of-big-data-may-be-more-lucrative-for-quants/

======
msellout
Does this article say anything?

~~~
achompas
Seriously, I saw nothing of value in here. Move along.

